# Word 2007 Footer problem



## clut (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi,

I'm writing a document, and when I add a footer, it puts a horizontal double line along the top of my footer for me.

I don't want this line there between the footer and the main page, but I just can't seem to get rid of it (short of getting rid of the whole footer).

When I try to insert a blank footer, I still get this horizontal line. 

Can anyone help??


----------



## clut (Nov 20, 2008)

Update...

I can't even remove the footer now, despite pressing the 'Remove Footer' button countless times.

Is this a bug, or am I just doing it wrong?


----------



## TheAtHomeCouple (Dec 1, 2008)

Dude - I signed up to the forum just to give you the answer.

I found your post when I was searching for the exact same solution. Friggin bar at the bottom of the footer wouldn't go away!!!

I finally figured it out after poking around for the last 3 hours...

It has to do with Styles...

Okay,



double click in the footer area so you are now in Edit mode for the footer.
click the Home tab up top - and on the ribbon you will see the Section. click the little arrow at the very bottom of that section.
scroll down to Footer - it will highlight and click the arrow to the right selecting modify.
this is the {Moderator removed} settings for the footer lol. I'm so annoyed right now.. Alright..
choose the font/size you want - i set mine to Cambria, 9
be sure that "add to quick style list" and "auto update" are checked
click the format tab bottom right and select border
this is where you can adjust the style of the footer.
I picked the standard 1/2 point solid line (very top option) and selected white as the color - so that it does not appear.
click okay - and add your footer!
I really hope that helps man - I wasted so much time (in the middle of writing an ebook/sales page package, and I was supposed to work on the copy tonight and didn't even get around to it.)

Do me a favor, drop me a line and let me know if you got everything figured out alright.

Good luck!

Elijah


----------



## npatidar (Jan 22, 2009)

*Word 2007 Footer Line Change*

Thanks Elijah, that post rocked. I wasted only 1 hour, then looked and found your answer. After I changed it, I had to click footer in the little arrow style sub menu.


----------



## v six (Jan 31, 2009)

TheAtHomeCouple said:


> Dude - I signed up to the forum just to give you the answer.





TheAtHomeCouple said:


> I found your post when I was searching for the exact same solution. Friggin bar at the bottom of the footer wouldn't go away!!!
> 
> 
> Elijah I just signed up so I could thank you for this info. Microsoft have screwed up again. I had the same problem and you solved it for me.


----------



## shimmer63 (Jul 21, 2009)

Elijah, thank you so much!  This solved the problem - and a whole bunch of my time.

I, too, signed up just so I could say thanks.


----------



## Panther Woman (Aug 25, 2009)

I join the throng who registered just to thank Elijah.

However, I'd like to clarify a point (which may have been part of the justified profanity sadly removed): in step 2 you aren't looking for "Section" on the Home tab...you are looking for the "Paragraph" section, and within that section, you are looking for a small down arrow related to tables (borders, shading, grid lines). 

Ridiculous!


----------



## Macropod (Aug 25, 2009)

v six said:


> TheAtHomeCouple said:
> 
> 
> > Microsoft have screwed up again.
> ...


----------



## Panther Woman (Aug 26, 2009)

I cannot speak for everyone, but I did not have a footnote in my document, and I knew how to manipulate the footnote separator. In fact, I tried that, and it did not help.
     My problem was definitely a border problem tied to the paragraph on my even page footers. Once I cleared that, the mysterious gray line disappeared. 
  Your situation may be different, but what made this so frustrating for me was how hard it was visually to find the menu for clearing this for the paragraph in Word 2007. The Word 2007 UI is a sea change, and while it may be great for people who have never used Word, for me it wastes valuable time trying to find out how to do something I could have figured out in a few minutes in the old UI.
  My experience today justified the profanity I was spewing until I came across Elijah's solution


----------



## m.p0wer (Feb 28, 2011)

Thank you Elijah.
I signed up just to thank you.
I was so p*ssed... I'm trying, and trying for days... I have a 75 pages written, and i thought it all went to hell because of stup*d Microsoft.
It was not a footnote problem, idi*ts in Microsoft just f*ck*d up AGAIN.

Thank you so much Elijah! ray:


----------



## clut (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi,

I'm writing a document, and when I add a footer, it puts a horizontal double line along the top of my footer for me.

I don't want this line there between the footer and the main page, but I just can't seem to get rid of it (short of getting rid of the whole footer).

When I try to insert a blank footer, I still get this horizontal line. 

Can anyone help??


----------



## sumit.dpfoc (Mar 16, 2011)

HI All,

TheAtHomeCouple has provided an excellent solution but if I get this problem I would like to reinstall the software. That will also solve all other problems but I really appreciate his knowledge. 

Thanks for sharing the solution.


----------



## ger000 (May 27, 2011)

Hi Elijah

Was also pulling out my hair because of this problem.  Joined just to say many thanks for your great reply.


-Greg


----------



## joseph.lankford (Oct 14, 2011)

Just wanted to say I think the purpose was to delete the footer if you have tried the traditional method of clicking the "delete footer" option when the header/footer menu is selected with no avail? which none of these answers delete the footer to my knowledge, maybe I'm wrong.

I believe this problem for me arose due to formatting that was included in a downloadable resume template I used. 

The only way i was able to decrease the space the footer took was by going to page layout and clicking on margins, then custom margins and decrease the bottom margin to 0. This will allow you to type to the bottom of the page if desired, however it will tell you that this is beyond the area available for printing which you must accept and understand this may not be desirable for all documents.

Please note you may need to print a test page or two in order to gauge what it actually will look like on paper, however for my resume it still left about .5 inch from the bottom.


----------



## kimba-lion (Nov 28, 2011)

Regarding the "How to remove the horizontal line from MS Word" problem.


One Word makes this problem different for many. That word is FOOTER. When the horizontal line is in a footer it is more of a *****. But it can be done! Read on.


  Having now spent the better part of a day (endless blog surfing and Google queries) dealing with this problem (in MS Word 2007), I want to point out that a number of people in the replies were suffering the same problem as me - but it was NOT being solved by the solutions posted. As far as I know it has not been answered adequately on ANY of the forums. The problem was a horizontal line being automatically placed in the FOOTER section of the document. 

  Let me be clear - it is NOT a footnote separator issue.

  It IS (ultimately ... ) a border clearing issue BUT, as was noted several times, highlighting the little one could of the line (in my case next to the page number) and then selecting "no borders" did NOT get rid of the line. BUT, it did something odd. In my case it jumped the line DOWN so it appeared BELOW (instead of above) my page number. But the goddamn line was STILL there! At this point I was pretty much ready to give up. Some people have reported that it jumped the line up. It would appear that it jumps the line up and down – the important thing is that the line moves.

  BECAUSE - this weird wrinkle turned out to be a blessing, BECAUSE, it meant I could now highlight the page number (now above the line), the dreaded horizontal line, AS WELL as the space BELOW the dreaded line. At this point, selecting the "no borders" option once more – finally deleted the line. FINALLY!!!!!

  Repeating this once on another page saw it disappear on every one of my 365 page footers. Allelujah.

  Feel free to post this on your site as an update - it may save many others time and PAIN. BTW, I am not a tech or MS Word guru by any means - I just got luck with trial and error - eventually. I hope it works for others out there.


----------



## mentat (Apr 18, 2012)

i do not apologize for ribbons and their non-intuitive layout.

1. click on the footer

2. go to the page layout tab

3. in the page background ribbon, click on Page Borders

4. un-click the border you want removed.

how that line even got in my footer, i have no idea.


----------



## kittenlake (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank you, Mentat. We had already tried the regular border thing before finding this forum. Glad I clicked on pg 2 and scrolled all the eway down to the bottom of the page, where I found your post--and relief!!!!


----------

